# 15" Epsilon Sourthen Ways 3pc mesh wheel rebuild/refurb



## 69clark (Jan 31, 2012)

I recently picked up a set of 15x8 and 15x7 Epsilons that I plan to refurb for use on my wife's 79 Rabbit. This is my first time refurbing a set of 3pc wheels, and I have been asked to document my progress. At this point I will need to locate some smaller lips for the fronts, but I will still refinish what I have here until I find the new lips I need. 

Here are the wheels after we got them. 


















Here is the car they will be going on.


----------



## 69clark (Jan 31, 2012)

First came tearing down the wheels. 









Before getting to work on sand blasting the centers and polishing the lips, etc, we decided to test some color options as we didn't feel the gold works well with the color yellow that the car is. I love these wheels gold, just not for this application. So we narrowed it down to satin silver or charcoal gunmetal. 









Even though I've always been a fan of Epsilons, I never liked the bulkiness of the m10 Allen bolts. If they were smaller I'd be fine with them but being m10 I just feel visually they look too big on the 15s. Most all companies that I found that sell wheel assembly bolts only offer m6, m7 or m8 bolts. So I elected to order up some six point ARP stainless bolts for the build, I think they will look much better. 

Order arrived. 


















In this pic you can see the ARP bolts mocked up along with the chrome center caps that I plan to try to use as the originals were missing.


----------



## 69clark (Jan 31, 2012)

I also have new grade 8 flange nuts coming as well as flush mount valve stems which should be here next week. 

I had a small bench polisher before but it was a piece of junk so I purchase a 3/4hp bench polisher for polishing the lips, it will be much better that my last one. 

First up I decided to start on the barrels. I bought a brass wire wheel to use on the polisher to make quick work of any of the grime and corrosion. Once was done, then I took some sand paper and scotchbrite type pads to even out the finish and put a brushed finish on them. 

This shows one barrel done next to one that I haven't started yet.


----------



## 69clark (Jan 31, 2012)

I decided to take a break from the barrels and start one of the lips. Over all there is only a few spots of cur age or nicks on the lips, nothing that sanding won't take care of. I am paying attention to the back side of the lips on the bead side as there will be some stretch on the tires, so that should be polished as well. 

I used a file to true up any inconsistence it the edges of the wheel as it makes short work of the aluminum. 









Then rough sanding everything smooth. 









You can see here the black gunk around the bead. 









A few seconds with the brass wire wheel cleans it off so I can see what attention is need to sand/polish out any imperfections. 









The wire wheel also makes quick work of the sealant used to seal the wheels together.


----------



## 69clark (Jan 31, 2012)

More updates to come as progress is made. In the mean time if a one has any leads on 15" epsilon lips or barrels that are available, I am on the look out for some different sizes for the fronts.


----------



## DUTCHswift (Feb 22, 2012)

:thumbup: Awesome. Thanks for putting this up.

Added to The Official Wheel Build Almanac & Reference Thread.


----------



## 69clark (Jan 31, 2012)

Started glass bead blasting the centers. 


















And another rear barrel almost done.


----------



## BT12 (May 25, 2012)

Looking great!!!
Qestion for you. What kind of setup are u using for media blasting. Asuming u doing this at home


----------



## 69clark (Jan 31, 2012)

BT12 said:


> Looking great!!!
> Qestion for you. What kind of setup are u using for media blasting. Asuming u doing this at home


I have a harbor freight blast cabinet, and I'm using their glass bead to do the blasting on aluminum. Works great so far.


----------



## 69clark (Jan 31, 2012)

Started sanding and polishing lips today. Wet sanded to 1500. 









Also started designing the custom center cap insert. This will be milled from aluminum then polished and place in the center caps. The E will be a milled outline. 









Got one of the fronts pretty much finished up today. Notice the flush mount valve stem. I think I like them, but the jury is still out.


----------



## 69clark (Jan 31, 2012)

More of the finished wheel.


----------



## 69clark (Jan 31, 2012)

2 down and 2 to go.


----------



## huntinwabbit (Jan 23, 2014)

awesome job, great outcome the wheels have come out beautiful. Just like your rabbit build. well done. and thanks for sharing the process.


----------



## 69clark (Jan 31, 2012)

huntinwabbit said:


> awesome job, great outcome the wheels have come out beautiful. Just like your rabbit build. well done. and thanks for sharing the process.


Thanks sir!


----------



## 69clark (Jan 31, 2012)

Small update. So I decided to not have the barrels as raw or brushed aluminum, so I sand blasted them back down and do them in silver. I think this was a good choice.




Also I had one more face to sandblast, so I got that done. 




So got the front wheels mockup back together. And started polishing the rear. You can see the rear wheel in the background here. Just time to go to town polishing on the rest of the lip.


----------



## BT12 (May 25, 2012)

They came our really nice. Cant wait to see it on the car


----------



## 03_uni-B (Sep 6, 2005)

Man, really makes me want to go work on my wheels....just tough when it's -15 here and I struggle to get the garage to 40. 

At any rate, wheels look great! thanks for sharing :beer:


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

69clark said:


>


Good god where is that?!?! Oh, wheels look good too!! :beer:


----------



## 69clark (Jan 31, 2012)

87vr6 said:


> Good god where is that?!?! Oh, wheels look good too!! :beer:


Assateague island in Maryland.


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

69clark said:


> Assateague island in Maryland.


I must find that particular location. That's a phenomenal spot!


----------



## 69clark (Jan 31, 2012)

Wheels are done, and sealed. I have some custom center cap inserts that are being made, I'll update when I get those.


----------



## DUTCHswift (Feb 22, 2012)

:thumbup: They look awesome Tom.


----------



## 03_uni-B (Sep 6, 2005)

WOW those turned out great :thumbup::beer:


----------



## huntinwabbit (Jan 23, 2014)

Beautiful.... heck of a talent you have, well done!


----------



## 206vw (Sep 11, 2003)

Any leads on getting lips? I'm in need of some your size lol


----------



## hds84t (Aug 17, 2015)

Nice find!

I also found some Epsilons at a junkyard. I picked these SW's up for $300 at a local jy and I'm barely finishing mine up. 

The shop I took them to lost my original bolts and I'm also having a hard time finding some 10mm bolts. I was wondering if you were willing to sell me yours?

Please let me know.


----------



## 69clark (Jan 31, 2012)

hds84t said:


> Nice find!
> 
> I also found some Epsilons at a junkyard. I picked these SW's up for $300 at a local jy and I'm barely finishing mine up.
> 
> ...


Saw this n IG. Yeah, I'd sell you a set. Still need them?


----------

